# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Chuyên bán vỏ nokia 8800 arte, vỏ nokia 8600 luna.

## xuanloc368

Chuyên cung cấp vỏ nokia 8800arte  & nokia 6700 classic & nokia 8600 luna.Tất cả sản phẩm bên mình cung cấp đảm bảo zin tháo máy.Hàng linh kiện mới thì mình sẽ nói rõ ràng là hàng linh kiện mới.Thay trước mặt khách hàng. Đảm bảo uy tín và chất lượng. Hỗ trợ thay tận nhà + tiền xăng.Đc: 149 lũy bán bích. tân phú. hcmĐt: 0971722838
*** Bảng giá:- vỏ nokia 8800 gold arte zin tháo máy: 5tr5

+ vỏ nokia 8800 gold arte loại lk: 1tr5 --> 3tr ( mới 100%).- vỏ nokia 8800 carbon arte zin tháo máy: 3tr

- vỏ nokia 8800 saphire arte đen zin tháo máy: 2tr5

+ vỏ nokia 8800 saphire đen hàng lk: 1tr5 ( mới 100%).- vỏ nokia 8800 saphire arte nâu zin tháo máy: 2tr

+ vỏ nokia 8800 saphire nâu hàng lk: 1tr5 ( mới 100%).- vỏ nokia 8800 arte đen zin tháo máy: 2tr

- vỏ nokia 8800 gold arte hồng ( gold rose ): 3tr2- vỏ nokia 8800 sirocco gold tháo máy: 2tr+ vỏ nokia 8800 sirocco gold hàng lk: 1tr mới 100%- vỏ nokia 8800 light ( màu trắng ) zin tháo máy: 2tr.- vỏ nokia 8800 sirocco đen zin tháo máy: 1tr5

+ vỏ nokia 8800 sirocco đen hàng lk: 1tr mới 100%- vỏ nokia 8800 anakin zin tháo máy 1tr4.

+ vỏ nokia 8800 anakin hàng lk: 1tr mới 100%.- vỏ nokia 8600 luna: 900k.

*** Ngoài ra bên mình còn cung cấp tất cả linh kiện zin tháo máy của nokia 8800 & 6700 & 8600 luna.*** Hỗ trợ thay tận nhà cho tất cả ace + tiền xăng.

----------

